# Alexandra Resort



## hefleycatz (Apr 8, 2016)

Trying to find out information on exchanging thru II into the Alexandra Resort in Turks for next June '17 for daughters honeymoon.

Has anyone had luck with this resort.  Hard? Very Hard? Next to Impossible?  

Thanks 

Lee


----------



## esk444 (Apr 8, 2016)

hefleycatz said:


> Trying to find out information on exchanging thru II into the Alexandra Resort in Turks for next June '17 for daughters honeymoon.
> 
> Has anyone had luck with this resort.  Hard? Very Hard? Next to Impossible?
> 
> ...



I am a RCI and II member.  When this resort first opened, there was a huge bulk bank for weeks there in RCI.  I passed on them and I have never seen any since then, so I regret not grabbing it.

I occasionally see it in II as a last minute exchange a week or two out from the check in, but I haven't seen any with adequate lead time ever.  It pops up as a Getaway once in a while though.


----------



## lmitton (Apr 10, 2016)

I just came back from the Alexandra and I would think it would be a difficult trade since there are only 34 timeshare units there. You could try renting from an owner.


----------



## joymarks (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anybody have info on renting from an Alexandra timeshare owner? So far, I've been unsuccessful finding info for both resales and rentals. Have seen only a sprinkling of rentals on Redweek and pricey condo rentals on VRBO. Somebody started an owner's Facebook page but it seems dead.
 -Thanks


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 9, 2016)

Do you have an interval account?  I see them as getaways often. 
FYI:
There is a big issue currently ongoing between the timeshare owners and the resort. I saw on a VRBO rental page that the timeshare guests can use the pool but can not use the chairs or towels provided by the resort.  This is something new. I stayed there in 2011 and had use of all the  facilities.
I was considering going back this October.  I reached out to the Alexandra and they told me if I stay in a timeshare through Interval I could use the pool chairs and towels.  If I rent from an owner I can not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2016)

I wish my son and daughter-in-law would just be honest and tell me what they thought of Alexandra.  They arrived back from their honeymoon two weeks ago today.  I purchased a Getaway on II for them because exchanges didn't come through.  

I have asked several times and get bits and pieces of info.  I am going to ask her to write a review for me to post on TUG.  She has said 3 things about the resort:

Check-in was an hour later than the 4 PM time, and the resort staff didn't apologize or make excuses at all, just said the room wasn't ready yet and they would have to wait another hour.

The bed was hard, making it difficult to sleep, but that is individual, so I don't blame the resort for choosing hard beds over soft beds, but I would think Westin's Heavenly Bed being so popular would give most resorts a clue!

The sofa was hard and had a low back, so there was no relaxing on the sofa.  

I know they didn't get a good view, because they would have said something.  All in all, I feel ripped off, paying that much for a Getaway that was not cheap.


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2016)

Squan66 said:


> Do you have an interval account?  I see them as getaways often.
> FYI:
> There is a big issue currently ongoing between the timeshare owners and the resort. I saw on a VRBO rental page that the timeshare guests can use the pool but can not use the chairs or towels provided by the resort.  This is something new. I stayed there in 2011 and had use of all the  facilities.
> I was considering going back this October.  I reached out to the Alexandra and they told me if I stay in a timeshare through Interval I could use the pool chairs and towels.  If I rent from an owner I can not.



What's up with that? Some of the "rules" that the resorts have are crazy.


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 11, 2016)

klpca said:


> What's up with that? Some of the "rules" that the resorts have are crazy.



Yeah I have no idea. It turned me off.  See VRBO listed 783084 for details,  

Also there aren't too many timeshare rooms at the Alex with a bad view.  They are all oceanfront.  She may have had a lower floor but it was definitely on the ocean.

Sad to hear so much infighting going on at this resort.  I would have loved to go back. I think the Getaway is still a good value just to have access to Turks&Caicos.  You could never find a full one bedroom there for $1300 or less.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2016)

They weren't denied use of any amenities on the Getaway.  She even got to use the bikes on the property without charge.  My son would never ride a bike in that heat.


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 12, 2016)

Glad to hear that.  Still sad that the resort and timeshare folks are at such an impasse.


----------



## TravelMamma (Jul 23, 2016)

It's not a fight between timeshare owners and condo owners, it's between the Owner's of the resort/Management and the condo owners only.  This issue hasn't even come up in any of the timeshare owners meetings or in the timeshare owners group, it has never even been discussed as a group.  I didn't even know about it until I went in May and apparently, it had only just happened.  We noticed a section of beach roped off in front of the condos and asked about it.  Other timeshare owners were also asking, as it was surprise and news to us all.

An employee told us that apparently there is a disagreement between condo owner's and the resort.  Apparently, the condo owner's refuse to contribute any funds for maintenance including the pool, pool furniture, beach loungers, etc... (although they maint. their building). So supposedly Management has said if they're not going to contribute to the expenses of these items, they may not have use of them.  So I guess the condo owner's went and bought their own beach loungers and umbrellas.  Other timeshare owners we met later in the week were discussing it too and had heard condo renters complaining that couldn't use the amenities.  

If you rent a unit from a timeshare owner, have bought a Getaway from Interval, booked an exchange or booked a hotel accomodation, you will have full use of all amenities (except for the condo owner's beach loungers/umbrellas, which is sectioned off in front of the condos only). It only would be an issue if you rent from a condo owner (which is the Prima Donna Blg.).  It's not a timshare issue.


----------



## TravelMamma (Jul 23, 2016)

hefleycatz said:


> Trying to find out information on exchanging thru II into the Alexandra Resort in Turks for next June '17 for daughters honeymoon.
> 
> Has anyone had luck with this resort.  Hard? Very Hard? Next to Impossible?
> 
> ...



If you don't want to risk not getting an exchange, as they are hard to come by, Interval just released 2017 inventory of Getaways, including June.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks, already booked them to Dawn Beach Club St Maarten


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 25, 2016)

This is great newspaper.  I emailed with a timeshare owner back in June and she indicated the timeshares were impacted by the issue.


----------



## TravelMamma (Aug 24, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wish my son and daughter-in-law would just be honest and tell me what they thought of Alexandra.  They arrived back from their honeymoon two weeks ago today.  I purchased a Getaway on II for them because exchanges didn't come through.
> 
> I have asked several times and get bits and pieces of info.  I am going to ask her to write a review for me to post on TUG.  She has said 3 things about the resort:
> 
> ...




You shouldn't feel ripped off.  Check how much units go for on Expedia.com and you'll see you got a huge savings.  You can't get an oceanfront 1 bedroom anywhere on Grace Bay for $1500 or so, you're looking at, at least double if not more for similar.  Getaway weeks are assigned units in the beachfront building, usually on the first or 2nd floor.  While the first floor has partial ocean view due to the sand dunes/sea grass, the 2nf floor would have full ocean views.  The resort is not a Marriott or Starwood, so service and furnishings wouldn't be as nice, but it is a really nice property.  Checkin has always been s pain, so hopefully it will improve, but we have had similar experiences at the Marriott's in Aruba and Westin in Cayman.  I do think they could improve as a honeymoon destination, as it is not the most romantic, it's more family friendly.


----------

